

Lisp, Smalltalk, Graphel? - mtrimpe
http://blog.mondiality.nl/2009/02/02/lisp-smalltalk-graphel/

======
shaunxcode
I came to a similar conclusion a while back (graph oriented programming
languages are the future) but my line of reasoning was that while we have
object oriented languages and relational databases surely there should also be
relation oriented languages. I toyed with this for a while totally stoked
(still am really) to prototype some of these ideas and then somehow or another
discovered prolog and it was like this big "ohhh" moment. My long winded point
is that while I agree I think the author should check out prolog to add to the
analysis.

lisp, smalltalk and prolog have been the three languages that blew my mind
instead of just introducing a new syntax.

